# When do you open a present?



## belén

This is a time of presents, so I was wondering about the different ways of "dealing" with those in your country.

I just gave a present to a friend of mine, she is from Bolivia. She thanked me and took the unwrapped present with her.

I was in Chiapas with a family that "adopted" me one Christmas holidays a couple of years ago. I also brought them presents and they just left them on top of the dining table, unwrapped. I spent three days with them and the presents were never opened while I was there. 

On the opposite, in Spain, if someone gives you a present you destroy the wrapping paper as soon as you can and do your best to look as if you love it  (which 90% of the time is true!! )

How does it work in your country? Do you open your present as soon as the person gives it to you? Or you wait and open it when the person is gone?

Be


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Me temo que lo abro tan pronto como me lo dan, aunque...
si se está a punto de pasar a algo importante, por ejemplo, a cenar en Navidad, a una reunión de trabajo, etc. lo más educado es esperar y abrirlo después.
En una celebración donde recibes muchos regalos jamás los abrirías en el momento, los abres a solas y envías tarjetas de agradecimiento.
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo Belén: Yes, in Argentina you "must" do it in the moment. If not, the person who has given you the present says: "Unwrap it!, Unwrap it!" (I don't know if it's a question of "bad luck", or lack of courtesy or what, but we use to do it in the same moment).*


----------



## Fernando

Obviously my experience is the same as Belen's:

1) You receive the gift.
2) You unwrap it.
3) You pretend the gift is perfect to you.
4) You throw it to the dustbin.

I suppose the "unwrapping system" is inconfortable if you give meal.


----------



## Vanda

At the very moment I receive it, of course! Myself, I'm very careful with the wrapping, cause I like it almost the same as the gift itself, but most people just tear it open to see what is inside. Sometimes we say: "Oh you shouldn't...It wasn't necessary..." meaning: I'm so happy you did it!   The saying is just a _bon ton_ convention, of course!


----------



## SusieQ

Here in Guatemala depends on each family and the occasion of the present.  At my parents' house we usually open presents as soon as we receive them, on the other hand if there is like a birthday party going on we wait until everyone is gone to open the presents and make a list to know who to thank for what.  On Christmas we usually open the presents at the moment of reception unless we are already at my grandmother house then we have to wait after midnight to open the presents.  Then, my husband and other people that I know usually wait until Christmas to open all the presents they have received before.


----------



## Vanda

Fernando:


> 1) You receive the gift.
> 2) You unwrap it.
> 3) You pretend the gift is perfect to you.
> 4) You throw it to the dustbin.


 
Girls, attention, never give Fernando a gift!Save yourselves the hard work.

Obs. Of course, I know you are kidding!


----------



## Heba

In my country, we must unwrap the gifts the moment we recieve them. It is considered inconvinient not to unwrap them (it reflects that you do not appreciate the effort done chosing the gift, spending the money, bla bla bla).

However, in my birthday, I personally violate the rule. If my friends  arrive at different times, I wait until everybody is present. My friends are curious and they love surprises, that 's why we wait so that everybody lives the moment of unrapping the gift!!! But I cannot do this with persons other than my closest friends. It would be improper.


----------



## gian_eagle

Vanda said:
			
		

> Fernando:
> 
> 
> Girls, attention, never give Fernando a gift!Save yourselves the hard work.
> 
> Obs. Of course, I know you are kidding!


 
HAHAHAHA.... good answer, Vanda!

By the way, there are times when there is a exchange of presents, in spanish, at least in Perú is called "amigo secreto". Each person secretly picks a number and has to give a gift to another person but before that day comes, there is a period of time (normally 10 days, a fortnight or perhaps more) where you send anonymous letters to that secret friend.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Belén.
Your thread made me remember a funny incident that took place this summer. I met a mutual friend  in person and he was nice enough to give me a wrapped gift. I was so touched by the gesture that I thanked him profusely for the gift, went on to say how nice and thoughtful of him, etc., etc. --and he said "_but you haven't opened it!"_. At that point it didn't matter... there could have been a roadside pebble inside thre package, but the act of giving meant more to me at that instant.

I just wanted to share that little anecdote. 

***********

In Puerto Rico it is customary to thank the person giving the gift, then open the package, and then thank the person again.
This is something that's done both in home settings with family & friends, as well as in business settings with colleagues & coworkers. Opening presents in front of other people is OK in both instances.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## judkinsc

In the US, it depends on what holiday or event it is.  For a birthday, usually the presents are stacked on one side until a certain time, and then they're all opened together.
If it's Christmas, the presents all go under the tree until Christmas morning (although some people open them on Christmas Eve).
A random present, not on a holiday or a birthday, will probably be opened immediately.
It would be rude not to pretend you like it, but you don't have to overdo it.
If the person is not there when you open the present, it's because they mailed it to you, usually.


----------



## fenixpollo

I'd like to add that most people I know in the US would consider it rude not to open a present in front of the person who gave it.


----------



## I.C.

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I'd like to add that most people I know in the US would consider it rude not to open a present in front of the person who gave it.


 Same in Germany as far as Christmas presents are concerned, I'd say. Stuff with no real surprise effect or personal meaning, like pralines oder bottles of wine, I'd open before Christmas, but never in front of the one who gave it to me. Not done.


----------



## fenixpollo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ... most people I know in the US would consider it rude *not* to open a present in front of the person who gave it.


 Just to make sure everyone understands me, if someone gives me a present, I open it in front of them.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And then there is always "regifting". 

In Canadian culture at Christmas there's a heavy exchange of token presents: to your hostess, your children's teacher, your co-workers (often in the form of a Secret Santa exchange), your mailman, etc. Often you end up with a pile of gifts from people who don't know your tastes at all, but give you little knick-knacks because they feel a social obligation.

The solution to all this household clutter? Act delighted and surprised, exclaim that it's just what you've been wanting, wait a discreet interval ... and wrap it up and pass it along to somebody else. 

Pero es importante no esperar demasiado tiempo, para evitar olvidar y regalar este angelito feo a la tia que te regalo a ti el ano pasado.


----------



## GenJen54

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> And then there is always "regifting".



I was wondering when this was going to come up.  Sadly, I believe this tradition got started in the US (or perhaps Canada is to blame.)  We've taken to using those types of presents for future "Secret Santa" and/or other "White Elephant" (joke/gag) gifts. 

It's like Aunt Edna's fruitcake, the one that keeps getting passed from family member, to family member, to family member, without ever being eaten.  It's the gift that keeps on "giving."


----------



## Maika

I open it as soon as I receive it, can't wait
and take pictures holding it, and so on
love presents
!!!!


----------



## I.C.

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Just to make sure everyone understands me, if someone gives me a present, I open it in front of them.


Misread it, sorry. Consequently the practice I'm used to is in stark contrast to this.


----------



## Jonegy

When we were children we had to wait for Father Christmas to bring the presents - which he did (we were told) by climbing down the chimney on Christmas Eve. 

We had to leave him a present of a mince pie and a glass of sherry/port/brandy, (whatever Dad was drinking at that time   ) which had been consumed by the time we went downstairs on Christmas Day.

So I suppose that in our family we open our presents on Christmas Day.

It's nice to see my children carrying on the tradition with their chidren today - even the mince pie and glass of whatever.

Seasons greetings to all.


----------



## kevinleihuang

In China, it is impolite to open the present in front of the people who gives you this present, unless he or she tells you to do so.


----------



## Pivra

In Thailand..... we try not to wrap presents... cuz its going to be unwrapped anyway...lol.. but if it is then... we keep it until the person who gave it to you left or he or she told u to do so. And you need to act as if you love it too. (I got like 3 boxes of towels for my BD last year and I acted as if I've never had it before)


----------



## SpiceMan

I don't open'em, I rip'em apart right away .


----------



## jjisneo

It depends on the the purpose the present serves really.
-If it is a christmas present than i would open on christmas
-If a birthday present i would open it on my birthday
etc.....


----------



## lampiao

In Portugal we do as Belen described they do in Spain, except for xmas gifts. Here it is traditional to open them at midnight on xmas eve. I understand in Spain they wait for 6 January, right?


----------



## blancalaw

If you consider it from the other perspective, when you give someone a gift, wouldn’t you want him or her to open it right away?  If they put it to the side, then it looks like they are not interested in opening it or they don’t care about it.  So of course I would open it right away, or if I am in doubt, I ask if I can open it.
The only exceptions are holiday parties where everyone opens their gift at once, or at baby/wedding showers.


----------



## la reine victoria

When a friend calls and brings me a present I always open it immediately as I know the friend will want to see my reaction to it, and is hoping that he/she has made a good choice.

I am very rarely disappointed but if I were I wouldn't be rude enough to show it. I would still say 'How kind of you, it's really lovely.'

My mother was once given a particularly dreadful present (an ornament) by her daughter-in-law (who had very bad taste anyway). She was forced to keep it on display as her daughter-in-law called in to see her almost every day.

My other brother, who lived abroad, came to stay with my mother for a holiday. The first thing he noticed was this dreadful ornament. He said 'No need to ask who gave you that!' My mother said she wanted to get rid of it so my brother said 'Leave it to me.' He took it outside and dropped it, smashing it to pieces. My mother said 'Thank goodness that eyesore is gone!'

When her daughter-in-law came round she was told about the 'accident'. 'Never mind,' she said, 'I'll make it up to you, I know how much you liked it.' To my mother's horror, a couple of days later her daughter-in-law brought her an identical 'horror' replacement! How we used to laugh about it.  

To *Jonegy:* When my children were small they would remind us to put out a mince pie and glass of sherry for Santa. My 'baby' said, 'And some carrots for the reindeer.' So carrot offerings became a tradition in our house. Happy days!

LRV


----------



## Sirène

*



When do you open a present?

Click to expand...

**Never. I chuck it on top of the other unopened parcels in a special room in the basement. *


----------

